# The most extreme tree cutting and even more crazy natural balanced point rig vid



## benn (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright fellas, Tuesday at the office, here is a medium/large Tulip tree in a backyard for removal. Easy simple tree to tackle. Not much impeding our work. Did the brush by 12.15 then did some wood after lunch. Hope you dont get too bored with the film !! 

Rigging brush TWM Medium - large tulip dismantle tree work - YouTube

Rigging wood TWM Medium - large tulip wood rigging tree work - YouTube


----------



## mic687 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice clean work and breaking in a new saw, good job


----------



## imagineero (Jun 12, 2012)

Shout your groundies a beer, whoever was on the rope was very smooth and controlled! Excellent lowering off, almost no perceptible shake in the stem. It gives you more confidence in the tre when you have good guys on the ground.

Shaun


----------



## Dr Dubbya (Aug 5, 2012)

What happened to the second video? Really enjoyed the first. Thank you so much. 

-Dennis


----------



## benn (Aug 5, 2012)

Dr Dubbya said:


> What happened to the second video? Really enjoyed the first. Thank you so much.
> 
> -Dennis



Whatya mean Dennis? Its still up there...


----------



## Dr Dubbya (Aug 5, 2012)

Ah. My computer says cannot load video and I couldn't find it on YouTube so I figured it was down. Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Aug 14, 2012)

it just isnt right to yank a tree down without a cowboy hat on listening to we are the champions haha! looked like the fence post exploded! awesome job by all.


----------



## Kottonwood (Aug 21, 2012)

nice work, nice gear, and nice fence crush!


----------

